# Shrimps r us



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I am a breeder of freshwater shrimps. I keep the following and periodically will have sales on these. IF there is something you are looking for and I don't have it in stock, I can usually get it within 2 weeks from my associates.

Pictures are on my website. http://shrimpfest.yolasite.com

Orange eyed Blue/Blond Tigers 
Super Tigers
Yellows, Green, Blue Pearls, 
Taiwan Fire Reds, 
Golden Bees
Blue Bees
Rili shrimps
Crystal Red and Crystal Black in grades from S - SSS+
coming shortly are
Red Tigers, 
Black Orange eyed Tigers
Orange Eyed Red Tigers
Orange Sakura

Also available are dwarf Orange Crayfish and dwarf Shufeldti Crayfish

I also sometimes get in Bettas from Thailand.
Currently have available a gorgeous imported pair of Mustard Gas Double Ray CTs.

These are show & breeding quality, and something you will not find in any LFS. Price is $55 for the pair. Male only is $40 and Female only is $25.










I can ship to BC and any other Province overnight by courier for a very reasonable price. Group buys are most welcome and I will give a discounted price on several of the above shrimps.
thank you.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

hello and welcome glad to see another choice for shrimp .i was wondering what kind of shrimp would be a good choice for one of those fluval shrimp homes , i cant take not having shrimp anymore lol , the water in rocky were i live is about 7.6 in ph and 10, for dkh i asume it will get softer when i platn it , any imput would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the prices? Its difficult to see on the site, not very organized.


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

My new website is still a work in progress. I have only just put it up, got my pictures added. Prices are available by clicking on the link on the shrimp page and I can answer those direct. 

Tiger shrimps like higher PH usually 7 + I keep all my tigers in PH 7.2-7.6 average. They have bred for me very well, and seem to like this PH. I tried them in a lower PH tank and they just weren't very happy, so transferred them all back to the higher PH tank.

Just saw new babies swimming around and eating the algae on the glass so obviously they are now quite happy! :lol:

I am not an expert on GH, KH etc...all I know is that when my PH is about 6.4-6.8 my CRS start breeding. I did a test on my Tiger tank and my GH was 6 and KH was 4. It said my water was moderately hard and I had good buffering capacity. I have baby shrimps in all 16 of my tanks, so guess whatever is going on in the tanks, they shrimps are just fine with it.

I keep my water changing to minimal and only if I see that the PH is up in my CRS tanks, other than that I just top up the water from the tap PH 7.6 here, and add Amquel+ for water conditioner. I don't use RO as I don't see a need for it.

My tanks contain Fluval Stratum substrate and a couple I just set up have the new Netlea substrate which is supposed to be good for CRS...we'll see!

In my 30 gallon I have Shultz's aquasoil and driftwood and rocks and actually the PH in that tank is 6.2  Don't know why its low in there, but the CRS love it, so I leave the juvies in there to grow out.

You could of course keep Sulawesi shrimps which like high PH...usually 8-8.2
they like coral substrate and lava rocks to grow biofilm on which they seem to like eating...at least in my tank they do. I have both Cardinal white spots, Malili Reds, White Orchid/Starry nights and Blue Leg Posos in that tank with Sulawesi orange poso snails. Just saw a few new babies in there too.

They would look nice in your Fluval tank! Only problem though is they hide a lot, so you just don't get to see them as much as with the CRS or Tigers and Neo shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

*Black Crown Mosura SSS+ special!*










Black Crown Mosura SSS+ juveniles now available. These are the Rarest of the Crystals to find.

Price is $50 each...*buy more than 1* and the price goes *down!!! **

Ask me how to get them @ 20% less* 

also Red Maro and Crown Mosura SSS/SSS+ juveniles.









Price is $35/40 each.

Group buys are welcome.

Shipping overnight to BC is $45 and AB is $35

Tell a friend and split the cost! :bigsmile:









Other Crystal shrimps also available, including Tiger Tooth in Black, Hinos, and Low Grades starting @ $ 5 each.

Special for this weekend

*Orange eyed blue Tiger shrimps *Usual price is $ 20 each.....Special @ $15 minimum quantity of 5 to get this price

*Super Tigers *Usual price is $10 each....Special @ $8 each.minimum quantity of 5 to get this price.

email me at [email protected]
for more information.


----------

